# What would you bid this at?



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

This is a property I already bid. I'm looking for some feedback to see what ball park you guys would price it at.

Guys, please try and forget about regional differences and throw out a number. 

Here are the facts,

Equipment: 2500HD with an XLS

Seasonal Contract, Plowing only. No walks. No ice management.

They will relocate piles and such through out the season with a loader at my request.

90" seasonal average, annual plowable events average is 18.

The road is 750' long, 30' wide and 55' wide at the complex.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

should take right around 30 minutes to push (up to 6" )
pretty straightforward.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You didn't state a trigger/depth tolerance - I'm guessing you will need to be there at least twice on a day storm over 6 inches.

Probably $1,500 - $2,000

Ready to try that new plow out?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

you might get $2,500 for the season around here...depending if the business is struggling or not, if it is, they'd probably hammer you down some


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Make it 4,000.00 because you need to come back for cleanups.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2COR517;889559 said:


> You didn't state a trigger/depth tolerance - I'm guessing you will need to be there at least twice on a day storm over 6 inches.
> 
> Probably $1,500 - $2,000
> 
> Ready to try that new plow out?


Damn skippy I am! Of coarse were getting snow today and I haven't put the cutting edge or the deflector on yet. I'll do the cutting edge in a bit, but the deflector can wait until tomorrow.

Oh yeah, 4" trigger. Sorry guys.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

600 a month and you come back once a week or every two weeks depending on amount of snowfall, for clean ups between cars in which time all tenants must have there car moved by a set time so you don't have to wait for them.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for all the replies. I nailed it at $2200 for the season. I actually live here 6 months out of the year. I needed a un biased opinion more or less. There kinda upscale condos that a large custom home builder built. The owner is very particular about things hence why I went on the high side. The cool part is, all I have to do is open it up on my way out and do the clean up when I get home. 

Again, thanks!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

LoneCowboy;889548 said:


> should take right around 30 minutes to push (up to 6" )
> pretty straightforward.


That's what I am hoping the XLS will cut it down to this year. Last year it took about 1:15 with a straight 8'. By the time you get to the end, you end up chasing trail after trail.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I would have bid $3500, but that's just me.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I was going to say $3k for the season. Upscale condos with a 4" trigger? That should be fun to do after a few 1-2"ers packed down and rutted.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I was thinking $2250 for the season until I saw the trigger, then thought $3000 as well but if you live there it should be alot easyer to keep an eye on. I've got one in similar size to this but its a private road with a culdesac and island. One of the homeowners wants me to plow it so he's going to the association Monday to get me the info. I don't even want it but he's going to find out what they normally pay. Its about 6-7 miles out of my route.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So how did the XLS do? Was it as heavy down there as up here? Pretty wet stuff.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It was heavy, more or less just because of the temperature at the time of snow fall. I ran right out at 3 AM to hit my "per storm" customers....Wouldn't want it to melt before I got a chance to put them down for billing.

The plow did a great job. My parking lot here at the condo took all of 20 minutes were last year it took almost an hour chasing the trail offs. Granted we only got 5 3/4" total.... 

Having an issue with the plow not going all the way up at times, and the wings seem a bit slower as well. If I have an issue and back up and hit the button again it goes right up. There is a bit of chatter coming from the left wing as well. I topped off the fluid and am chalking the chattering up to new edges for now. I'll look it all over tomorrow more closely. My damn left wing decal started to come off in places already. I noticed who ever put it on broke the vinyl in a couple places contributing to it coming off. I'll call and get another set for free and wait to put them on until the season's over with. 

What did you guys end up with up there?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Had about 5 inches here at 2:00 am, but it settled some overnight. Varied - I plowed two to four inches....

Graded one road, about a half mile. Nice and smooth now, good crown to it too


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2COR517;892767 said:


> Had about 5 inches here at 2:00 am, but it settled some overnight. Varied - I plowed two to four inches....
> 
> Graded one road, about a half mile. Nice and smooth now, good crown to it too


?? I think we should charge additional fees for grading!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

repoman207;893069 said:


> ?? I think we should charge additional fees for grading!


i know!!!!


----------

